# Testing early during 2ww - BFP early into your 2ww (2 or 3 day ET only)



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi i tested on day 8 PT with 3 day embies.  I have worked out that day 2 PT of 2ww would be approx blasto stage of embies then they have to hatch and implant so im thinking another 2/3 days so that would be approx day 5 PT of 2ww, i then tested 3 days later on day 8 PT of 2ww and got a positive reading... does the HCG come through that quickly or could it be that I just have high HCG?    

Is there any significance at this early stage to show signs of singleton or twins ect....

thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The HCG trigger injection before EC can take up to 14 days to leave your body and if you test earlier than this then it may be a false positive.

Only once an embie has reached blastocyst transfer at 5 days old is it ready to start implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when it's 6 days old....and implantation can take up to 12 days old.

If you tested at 8dp3dt then that was only 11 days past EC (so embies 11 days old)....so I'm assuming only around 12/13 days past the HCG trigger injection.  The reason clinics advise an OTD is to ensure that the HCG trigger injection is completely out of your system and that also allows for implanted embryo to release genuine HCG hormone to be detected.

We all have different metabolisms so will eliminate the HCG injection at varying rates.  Hopefully your +ve result at 8dp3dt was genuine but personally I'd avoid testing again until your official test day to avoid unnecessary anxiety of whether genuine or not.

HPTs only detect whether there is a certain level of HCG hormone in your pee, depending on sensitivity of the test.  There is no way of knowing from hpt alone (or even HCG BETA blood tests that show exact amount of HCG in blood) as to whether singleton or twins....only a scan can determine this......again, we're all different and so will synthesise the hormone in varying ways and also depends on whether early or late implanter and how much HCG embie gives off.

What day are you now....when's your official test day ?

Fingers crossed 
Natasha


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Minxy thanks for the informative reply  

Today is 12 days PT I have done a test at 3pm today and its a strong pink line on the first response tests...  pregnancy line see to show before the test indicator line - didnt know they worked like that  

On my previous cycles the HCG has been out of my system within a couple of days after a 3 day ET... so that means i have a motabalism that can get rid of the hormone more or less within a few days.. its a little confusing.. but yes i understand how we are all different and our bodies work differently.

I am taking this reading as a positive result my OTD is Monday but have a test ready for Monday just to confirm  

Just one question though, can it be that some people will have the Trigger Shot still in there system lets say 'OTD'??  or is it 99.9% that it will have disolved or whatever the terminology is?
thanks again


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I ticked 10 days onwards resulting in twins.

My trigger shot was definately out of my system as I tested 5 or so days before and got a BFN.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds like you're pregnant - congrats! 

I got a BFP with Ethan 11dp3dt, so essentially the embies were 14 days old.  This time, I waited until I was 14dpo (had natural FET) and got a BFP - again 11dpt (14dpo) - this line was darker than Ethan's BFP but we don't know how many implanted until the 27th!    

Marie xxx


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

I tested positive 13 days past collection so 11 days past 2 day transfer, did it primarilily to check if the hcgas out of my system as id had additional injections the day of transfer and 2 days after that it came up positive and stayed positive (i had a hunch it wa a real positive as on my previous cycle the hcg was out of my system by this point)

I think it sounds positive hun, did you have any additional hcg other than your trigger shot?

If in doubt keep testing.........i kept boots in business.

Good Luck x x x x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I tested on day 10 and got a BFP. I tested today 7dp2dt and have a BFN, AS expected. But will keep trying and see what happens.


----------

